# RAGNAR openings



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I know there are some hard cores out there so I thought I would see if anyone is looking for a spot on a team. We have 2 openings on ours. The fee would be $110 and the race is June 15th and 16th. PM me if you are interested.


----------

